# Lighting the coop



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Daylight is starting to fade here in the PNW so I'm thinking about lighting the coop. Who does what? I'm contemplating hanging white Christmas lights and putting them on a timer.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We do not add light to the chicken coop ... so I'm no help. (sorry) But more than a few folks do, so I'm sure they will be along soon.

Best of luck.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am thinking about this too so will be interesting to read what others are doing. I am thinking light=predator deterrent. Maybe something solar?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't light up my birds. They really need that natural slow down in the winter months for their laying longevity and for reproductive health.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm aware that there are pretty much two camps on this...light the coop to avoid egg production dropping off and don't light it to prolong the life of the bird. 

I'm in the light the coop camp so I'd really prefer to hear from those who do the same.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I light my coop, I live in Alaska and our days are much shorter in the winter....like only 4 or 5 hrs. I feel that if I feel better with lights they will feel better with lights


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I light my coop with white led christmas lights for those really long winter days that are so dreary that there really isn't much for sun. Run them on a timer. I also have a strand of blue led christmas lights for those times I need some light for early in the morning before work. Just enough so I can see what I'm doing and not so bright as to disturb them much.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I did not light my coop last winter until about February and it wasnt to prolong their lives lol I have not heard of no lighting to prolong a chickens life. I just didnt want the extra cost. This year I am undecided if I will light the coop. Once I added the 40 watt light it took about 2 week for eggs to come. I just used one of my heat lamps and stuck a 40 watt bulb in it, I ran a cord to inside my front door where I have an outlet and plugged it in at 5am unplugged at when I opened up the coop, turned it back on at 5pm until 8pm. I may get a timer if I do this again or go with a solar light. But if my bill raises then the light is gone.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Some people feel that the chickens deserve a break from laying and let them have the winter off. 

I'm totally fine with that...to each his own but although we enjoy them and spoil them I'm still paying to feed them so id like them to keep up egg production. I'm going to try Christmas lights around the coop with a timer and see how we do.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> I light my coop, I live in Alaska and our days are much shorter in the winter....like only 4 or 5 hrs. I feel that if I feel better with lights they will feel better with lights


What kind of chickens do you have in Alaska. They must be some hardy birds!!!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've got a cheap t5 shop light attached to my ceiling in there. I have yet to run wires to it, but come fall I will be running a timer box which will turn the light on only between 8-8. The timer box has a photocell so if the ambient natural light is high enough, it will shut the t5 light off. 
I am waiting til later in the year as I still need a few electrical components, and simply do not have extra photocells around.


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

I am too, in the sometimes dreary PNW. I have a 13watt cfl in the coop, ands solar yard lights in the run.

Kaax


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Solar lights! Another good idea I will try! I also had to smile at the "sometimes dreary" PNW comment. I think it's dreary most of the Fall and Winter but I personally love it. Nothing better than a rainy day and a cup of joe.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

rena88651 said:


> Solar lights! Another good idea I will try! I also had to smile at the "sometimes dreary" PNW comment. I think it's dreary most of the Fall and Winter but I personally love it. Nothing better than a rainy day and a cup of joe.


You guys can keep it!  We have had a very rainy spring & summer here. It has drove me up the wall... The garden was a mess, weeds all over and you go in to get them ... and sink up to your knees... lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

mcchicken said:


> What kind of chickens do you have in Alaska. They must be some hardy birds!!!


Haha, yeah they are really hearty. I have all kinds. Cochin, jersey giant, welsummer, white leghorn, Wyandotte, Easter eggers, frizzles, americauna, Rhode Island Red, I think that about covers it. Oh and a buff orp roo that I need to find a home for. You would think they would stay in the coop when it's cold out, but they don't. Still go out and run around at -20.


----------

